

Show HN: Add crazy calculations to your apps with SaturnAPI - artartart

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;saturnapi.com&#x2F;<p>Ever needed to solve some equations or make 3D plots for your app? We&#x27;re here to get your functionality to the next level, so holla at us if you need any sort of calculation beyond simple arithmetic. We&#x27;ll help build a custom API for your needs. All feedback is appreciated. Thanks!<p>art@saturnapi.com
======
artartart
[https://vpartition.meteor.com/](https://vpartition.meteor.com/)

Above is an app to perform Voronoi partitioning on latitude and longitude
data. It was built using SaturnAPI and Meteor. Very easy to do.

